# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iOS 7

## andynap

Tried about 10 times. Almost gets done and then an error appears.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

That's not an error, that's a feature.

----------


## andynap

LOL.

----------


## Petri

Seems to happen to most people.  One friend got iOS 7 installed so far :)

----------


## Petri

89e0b1f5.jpg

At DE-CIX, the world's largest Internet Exchange Point, traffic "jumped" about 100-150 Gbit/s.  The traffic in the evening usually peaks at around 2.4+ Tbit/s but now it's over 2.5 Tbit/s.

16all.png

At AMS-IX, the second largest internet exchange point, traffic is about 200 Gbit/s more than usual.

lonap-total-day.png

At LONAP, London Access Point, traffic jumped from around 25 Gbit/s to 45 Gbit/s or so.   LONAP isn't too big..


Apple is using Akamai's content distribution network to serve the iOS update.

----------


## JEK

Try connected to iTunes.

----------


## JEK

Also 1.27GBs. Hard to do that on a handheld from work.

----------


## BBT

Started at 1:17 finished by 1:30 on iPhone and iPadLove it. Still need to do the ipod

----------


## andynap

It looks like it's Preparing Update- been 30 minutes so far- I guess it's on its way

----------


## JEK

I updated my wife's Mini in about 12 minutes.

----------


## andynap

Well mine didn't. After 40 minutes it said Update not available- try later. What is going on here??

----------


## JEK

Are you doing it USB attached to iTunes?

----------


## MIke R

doing phone now

----------


## andynap

Yes of course. Looks like it's loading now

----------


## JEK

The servers are very busy.

----------


## BBT

> The servers are very busy.



Cant imagine why!

----------


## JEK

Iv'e updated all 7 iOS devices! Love the new look.

----------


## andynap

​They always sneak in some apps I don't want and can't delete. Disney and Yahoo?

----------


## KevinS

I just got home, and I won't even bother to try updating tonight.  My latest round of App updates are crawling.  I have no time tonight for an OS upgrade.

----------


## Petri

1009930_10202275432633080_782938996_n.jpg

Finally got iOS 7 installed!

----------


## BBT

> ​They always sneak in some apps I don't want and can't delete. Disney and Yahoo?



Andy you must be special. I didn't get Disney. Just double checked wasn't there.

----------


## MIke R

maybe he installed apple tv..Disney is one of the new apps  for that

----------


## JEK

No Apple TV update yet.

----------


## JEK

> Andy you must be special. I didn't get Disney. Just double checked wasn't there.



Apple is using the Yahoo weather app as the default weather app. No Disney here tho.

----------


## Petri

Here's an interesting iOS 7 feature:
http://perso.uclouvain.be/olivier.bo.../18/mptcp.html

This would enable pretty seamless use of interweb while switching between cellular and WiFi networks.  Right now if you switch between the two, the TCP streams will be disconnected.

Really nice to see Apple doing something this technical and new first.

----------


## MIke R

> No Apple TV update yet.



they say when?

----------


## andynap

My new apps

----------


## andynap

BTW- I have sign in this site every time. Why?

----------


## JEK

> My new apps



 I have none of those on any of my iPads, iPhones or iPod Touch. I think your grandkids loaded those for you.

----------


## JEK

> BTW- I have sign in this site every time. Why?



I don't.

----------


## andynap

For some reason no cookies was checked off. Fixed

----------


## JEK

> My new apps



 I don't think those are apps -- looks like you are in Safari and those are bookmarks.

----------


## JEK

> I don't think those are apps -- looks like you are in Safari and those are bookmarks.



Safari after creating a new page

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> BTW- I have sign in this site every time. Why?



I've always had that problem on my iphone and ipad.  

I once asked about it here, and JEK said he never had a problem so I figured it was a setting on my phone.  After checking everything I could think of to check on the phone, I took it to the Apple Store.  The guy there told me it was probably because of some setting on the website or on the server.  I figured despite his genius status, he didn't know what he was talking about because JEK didn't have tha problem.  I left unsatisfied and still have to log in every single time.

Now I ask myself why did I pick such a long user name?!?!?

----------


## JEK

Check cookies.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> For some reason no cookies was checked off. Fixed



Where is the cookies section?

----------


## JEK

settings

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Where is the cookies section?



Never mind, I found it.  Under cookies, I have "from visited" checked.  But I don't have "always" checked.

Should I switch it to "always" or will that lead to other problems?

----------


## andynap

> I don't think those are apps -- looks like you are in Safari and those are bookmarks.



They can't be deleted. They appear on every screen

----------


## andynap

> Never mind, I found it.  Under cookies, I have "from visited" checked.  But I don't have "always" checked.
> 
> Should I switch it to "always" or will that lead to other problems?



should be Never

----------


## JEK

Your screenshot is of a Safari page, not the home screen.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> should be Never



What?!?!?  I thought cookies were the things that remembered passwords?

----------


## JEK

You have bookmarked those pages. To delete, touch the book and then swipe the bookmark to delete.

image.jpg

----------


## JEK

Bart - my settings

photo.PNG

----------


## JEK

Open bookmarks and swipe left to delete

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Interesting.  I haven't been pinged for the update yet so I have the following three options:

Always
From Visited
Never

I have "From Visited" checked which I'm assuming correlates to your "from third parties"

That's the one I should have checked, correct?

----------


## JEK

Post a screenshot -- I need it in context.

----------


## andynap

> What?!?!?  I thought cookies were the things that remembered passwords?



On the iPad the settings for Safari says "blocked cookies". I checked never

----------


## KevinS

> I don't think those are apps -- looks like you are in Safari and those are bookmarks.



They are bookmarks Favorites in Safari.  You can delete them.

----------


## JEK

Should be from third parties and advertisers otherwise you get lots of junk.

----------


## andynap

> They are bookmarks Favorites in Safari.  You can delete them.



Done.

----------


## andynap

> Should be from third parties and advertisers otherwise you get lots of junk.



Third parties makes me sign in every time

----------


## JEK

> Done.



So they weren't apps were they  :cool:

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Post a screenshot -- I need it in context.



This is from Settings > Safari > Accept Cookies:

----------


## andynap

> So they weren't apps were they



Nope but they were included in the download and you really have to search around to delete them

----------


## andynap

> This is from Settings > Safari > Accept Cookies:



Interesting. The phone is the opposite of the iPad

----------


## JEK

Bart isn't on 7 yet.

----------


## JEK

> Nope but they were included in the download and you really have to search around to delete them



Don't you bookmark any sites? I think they must put those in to show users how bookmarks work in a "blank" Safari.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Bart isn't on 7 yet.



Do I have the proper setting selected?

----------


## JEK

> Do I have the proper setting selected?



Try always and see what happens.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Didn't work.

I opened a new page in Safari, logged in to this site, clicked on a couple of threads, and then closed the Safari page.  I opened up a new Safari page and opened up this site and I wasn't logged in.

Any thoughts?

----------


## JEK

Are you doing this on a work network?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Nope, AT&T 4G

Happens at home using wifi too

----------


## JEK

I assume you are checking "Remember me"Screen Shot 2013-09-19 at 2.06.58 PM.jpg

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Yep!

----------


## Petri

Looks like upgrading to the iOS 7 on the oldest devices supported (iPad 2 and iPhone 4) may not be the smartest move:

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/09...on-the-ipad-2/

Many of the features will not be included and apps start noticeably slower, battery going down from ~10 hours to ~8 hours.

----------


## Rosita

:nightmare: I was looking to update my IPad and Iphone ..but it seam to me that it's not easy 
maybe I should wait a little 
or have John and Petri as " helper" :)

----------


## BBT

> :nightmare: I was looking to update my IPad and Iphone ..but it seam to me that it's not easy 
> maybe I should wait a little 
> or have John and Petri as " helper" :)



Rosita it is not hard but may be slow. If you have not done it when I arive I can do it for you

----------


## JEK

Update in Paris on a fast WiFi!

----------


## andynap

Do you need a PC with iTunes?

----------


## JEK

No, you can do it over the air from the iDevice if you have a good connection. Also need to have at lease 3GB of free space on the iDevice to hold the temp files.

----------


## andynap

I tried over the air with the mini and kept getting an error message. It worked when I plugged it into the laptop.

----------


## Earl

No issues here with IPhone 5 or IPod mini...and they both seem faster !

----------


## JEK

> I tried over the air with the mini and kept getting an error message. It worked when I plugged it into the laptop.



I think that was first day server issues. I have iPads as TV controllers in my family room and home theater and they upgraded just fine over the air.

----------


## andynap

Anyone noticing more battery usage with the IPad?

----------


## BBT

> Anyone noticing more battery usage with the IPad?



No but I keep location services off and only run wifi at home where I use it the most. When both cell and wifi run I feel like it drains faster. But I only use it 4 hours each evening and not so much durning the day.

----------


## amyb

I use my notebook downstairs and the ipad lives on  my night table. But it seems like I am charging it more often. I will pay closer attention for a while.

----------


## Grey

> Anyone noticing more battery usage with the IPad?



Which version iPad do you have?

----------


## MIke R

I did all my devices over wifi...took about 45 minutes...not too bad...

----------


## andynap

> Which version iPad do you have?



Mini. I didn't do anything unusual today and it was at 50 % at 6 o'clock

----------


## Rosita

> Update in Paris on a fast WiFi!



thanks Bob and John 
when I will be in Europe next Monday if I need some help .. i will ring the bell  :Devil Laughing:

----------


## JEK

You have my cell number -- give me a call if you get stuck!

----------


## Rosita

I have a better idea john..come and have a drink with at the restaurant Jules Verne 
I am sure for the good view and good internet  :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

I love that restaurant -- the food and the view!

----------


## BBT

> I have a better idea john..come and have a drink with at the restaurant Jules Verne 
> I am sure for the good view and good internet



Rosita when I leave SBH next month I am flying to direct SXM to Paris and had planned to have lunch there as I have an 8 hour layover.

----------


## Rosita

eh he Bob .. I will be able to go there first

----------


## amyb

Bob, she can't wait for you there. She will be needed and missed too much  by the forum friends who have come to depend on her

----------


## Peter NJ

Bob where do you go from Paris? Safe travels

----------


## BBT

> eh he Bob .. I will be able to go there first



Bring the menu home and tell me what youliked the best

----------


## katva

Ok, so Tom uploaded IOS 7 to his iPhone 5 and also to his (iPad newest version). His Mixcloud and Kindle Apps won't work now. He got to Mixcloud through his browser (so we can listen out here on the deck), but gets an error message when trying to open a book on the Kindle app , that says " please remove book from device and redownload it from cloud items. Anyone else having app issues?

----------


## andynap

No. My Kindle App is ok

----------


## katva

I just removed it from the iPad, and it then downloaded from cloud. I wonder if we have to do this with Mixcloud.....

----------


## KevinS

Did he download the latest Kindle app version before upgrading?  If not, that's probably the problem.  At least one recent Kindle upgrade noted the need to do so in the upgrade notes.  Otherwise, Kindle content needs to be re-downloaded.  It's not the first time that Amazon has had a similar issue with their Kindle app.

----------


## andynap

Now that you mentioned it I upgraded Kindle app  before the iOS download.

----------


## katva

Tom says " of course, it's never Apples fault".  :cool:   We're still taking baby steps here....lol

----------


## katva

Ok, we'll Mixcloud is now working on his iPad, with no fixes by him. Maybe JEK called Mr. Cook?:)

----------


## KevinS

Blame it on the Kindle app.

----------


## JEK

> Blame it on the Kindle app.




*Upgrade Before Downloading iOS 7*You must upgrade to 3.9.2 prior to upgrading your iPod, iPad, or iPod touch to iOS 7 to prevent having to re-register the Kindle for iOS app.
Before upgrading iOS 7 to your device, download Kindle for iOS 3.9.2 to ensure a smooth account migration.
Otherwise you may experience the following:

Your app will be deregistered the first time you open the Kindle App on iOS 7. This deregistration will remove all Kindle content (books and samples) from the app, which you will have to re-download.Downloaded samples will be removed and have to be re-downloaded from Kindle Content detail pages or the Sample results.

Customers will not experience deregistration and content removal until they upgrade their device's operating system to iOS 7. To prevent these issues, you need to upgrade to Kindle for iOS 3.9.2

----------


## katva

It's all good now.  Tom didn't upgrade anything :uncomfortableness:  But Mixcloud seems to have worked itself out!

----------

